# introducing young Billy to older nannies



## centx (Feb 6, 2015)

I''m thinking of introducing a younger (3-4 months old) pygmy billy to my older (2 yr old) nannies. So here's my questions.
1) I do feel really good about the breeder, but should I keep him isolated from my nannys for any given time like you would when you bring in new chickens?
2) do I need to be concerned about the age difference when it comes to breeding them?
3) If not, Will I need to keep him from my nannys even at young age? I don't plan on breeding them until next fall/winter time frame. I do understand that older billys need to be kept separately and have the accommodation for that. Just need more time (about 6 weeks) to fence in one more acre. The other area I could keep him in is very small (breeding pin for chickens 15'x10').


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 6, 2015)

He is plenty old enough to do the deed so if you don't want kids right now, then yes you need to separate him.  Bucks are fertile as early as 7 weeks old and he is at about 16 weeks old.  If the older does are in heat and he is intact, the age difference likely won't matter. 

When bringing in new blood, quarantine is a very good idea!


----------



## centx (Feb 6, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> He is plenty old enough to do the deed so if you don't want kids right now, then yes you need to separate him.  Bucks are fertile as early as 7 weeks old and he is at about 16 weeks old.  If the older does are in heat and he is intact, the age difference likely won't matter.
> 
> When bringing in new blood, quarantine is a very good idea!



Thanks wasn't real sure of age that he would be able to breed.  I was thinking more around 5-6 months.


----------



## elevan (Feb 6, 2015)

A quarantine period of 30-60 days is recommended.

Careful, supervised introduction is recommended due to size difference.  When a new goat is added to the herd, the existing members will seek to establish a new herd order and this means showing the new guy who is boss which means he could get hurt.

He is more than capable of breeding at this age, so unless you want babies in 5 months then keeping them separate until your planned breeding time is the best plan.

Welcome to BYH @centx


----------

